# relocating (again) Raleigh/Durham question



## gearguywb (Dec 26, 2006)

So once again it looks like I am relocating for work. I will need to office out of one of our locations in the Raleigh, Durham, Creedmor, Wake Forest areas. Any recommendations for areas to live? Cycling (or access to) is a must, both road and mountain...and I would kind of like it if it were a decent place also


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Burlington. I have a great house for sale. Great riding too


----------



## sgtgeo (May 9, 2009)

Holly Springs, Apex, Fuquay Varina, Cary


----------



## CaseLawZ28 (Jul 14, 2005)

Having lived in Cary, Apex, Morrisville, and experienced living outside of the Triangle proper, I would not live there again - riding wise. I can recommend a fantastic coffee shop in Cary though.


----------



## co2cycle (Nov 21, 2006)

I live in Durham near downtown and there's pretty quick access out to nice country roads. South Durham is sprawlier and can be tougher to ride. I don't know much about Raleigh/Wake Forest/Creedmore, but the Chapel Hill/Carrboro area has nice bike lanes and quick access to good riding, as well as a lot of group rides and nice folks. Durham's cycling "scene" is smaller than Chapel Hill's, but since the two cities are so close, there's a lot of overlap. You can also ride to mountain bike trails from Chapel Hill, whereas it's a short drive to trails from Durham. Being a Durham resident and Dukie, I'm required by law to hate all things Chapel Hill, but off the record, I find both towns very pleasant. I'd say Raleigh is my least favorite of the three cities, but again, I don't spend much time there so I don't want to give you the impression that it's a bad place. 
Check out trianglemtb.com for trail locations.


----------



## dgittelman (May 31, 2007)

Hey...(as we say down South) I live in North Raleigh. The area between N Raleigh, Wake Forest, and Creedmor is exactly where I/we ride. I ride just about every weekend and you'll see a lot of other cyclists in this area. There are group rides weekends and mid-week out of the Trek shop off Falls of the Neuse Rd/ Raven Ridge Rd and a team sponsored by the All Star Bike shop. There are a lot of country roads in there once you are away from the main roads. A lot of rolling hills, not huge though. Most roads don't have much shoulder for cyclists but most drivers are respectfull. There are a lot of serious triatheletes in this area, too. I don't mountain bike but my friends go to Umstead Park which is right in the middle of RTP, next to the airport but you feel miles away from everything there. 

As far as where to live, in general, Creedmor is small and country, probably least expensive. May be a good place to invest as it will likely be a N Raleigh suburb soon enough. N Raleigh is a prosperous suburban area. Not so cheap. Downtown Raleigh is funky with a lot of good restaurants. Muy expensive due to location. Wake Forest used to be a sleepy little place but has grown a lot.

I've lived in all three of the Triangle towns and prefer Raleigh. I can recommend an experienced real estate agent named Valda Anderson. Let me know if you have anymore questions, etc. Perhaps a ride in the future?


----------

